#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [詩詞] 雨

## Ghostalker

烈日燎原照深土，江河消瘦露浅碑；
怎敢不求金乌出，谁堪屈居万古黑？
忽然东风见西风，长空翻腾砂石飞；
天地何来万古相，狂言不过欺世贼。
白城急转电光啸，苍浪狂飙银弹擂；
宝冠遮天高高戴，利剑降龙低低垂。
屡有骄阳夸千秋，骤雨疾风曾饶谁？
风云可测实难测，天命难违终可违。

----------


## Lin

感謝您分享的文章，真是一首好詩！

聲臨其境，淋漓盡致。
旱魃為虐，如惔如焚。
蒿目時艱，難解難分。
道遠知驥，世偽知賢。
世事難料，禍福無常。
白雲蒼狗，滄海桑田。

這是巧合嗎？您最後的兩句詩詞，正好點醒了我！

----------


## Ghostalker

这次的灵感其实是从后半段开始的，但是主要讲的内容是前半段。最开始描述了一个炎热干旱的场面，并且尤其强调了“怎敢不求金乌出，谁堪屈居万古黑”——就算再怎么热、再怎么旱，谁敢不叫太阳出来呢？难到能一直摸黑活着吗？

在生活中，我们总能听到类似的声音。总会有人说“你不想XXX，难道你要YYY吗？”仿佛人活着就非得做这个二选一，仿佛世界上就只有这个非此即彼的选择。自以为手里有某些资源，便洋洋得意，觉得别人不来央求自己就怎样怎样。然而，世界并非一直如此，非要把全世界说成这样，只不过是为了维持自己地位的谎言罢了。

这种谎言早晚是会彻底破产的。历史上的这种观点，没有一次不是落得一败涂地的下场。虽然现在太阳还在耀武扬威，然而不妨走着瞧，看东风见西风的时候，天上到底是谁说了算？

以上就是这首诗的主旨了。当然，这种我以前使用的风格本来就是比较直白地表达自己想法的，所以完全可以当作一种观点的分享，如果能对你有帮助那我就太高兴了。不如说，能让看到的人从困局中找到挣脱的希望，本来也是我进行这些创作的目的之一。如果它对你有帮助，那这就是对我最大的认可了，哈哈。

顺便一提，虽然诗的主题是在前半段，但是后半段的“白城急转”那四句才是我最先写出来的，而且也是我觉得这一篇里纯粹从创作角度来说自己最满意、也感觉最舒畅的部分，作为高潮部分我自己很喜欢。这四句话其实都是直接对应到现实中可以看到的景色的，不过没有特意观察过的人可能没有办法每个地方都对应上。白城急转指的是中气旋，电光啸自然是闪电；苍浪狂飙指的是陆架云，银弹擂指的是冰雹。下面宝冠遮天是卷云砧，利剑降龙是龙卷风。从我的论坛签名档也不难看出，我是很喜欢用强风暴这个意象的，哈哈。这次的创作也是由一个视频和其中的音乐引起的灵感，或许看到原视频会更有感觉：https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJgD...l=MikeOlbinski

----------


## Lin

真是睿智的見解。

我也不喜歡二元對立、非黑即白。很遺憾，這是我們目前所處的世界的某一種框架。

關於謊言，真心話不討人喜歡，花言巧語並不真實。而且說謊成性會讓人失去自我。
世界的種種亂象或許是因謊言而起，也可能因謊言而自毀。

我也明白您的那首詩，前面一開始所寫的那兩句話。所以，請不用擔心！您寫的非常直白清楚。
許多內容描繪的淋漓盡致，無法用言語形容或解釋，因為讀到心坎裡，而且能夠從中產生共鳴。

第一次閱讀該作品時，我唯一比較不清楚的只有下面這句：

「白城急轉電光嘯，蒼浪狂飆銀彈擂；」

其餘部分，您所使用的撰寫手法對我來說都很到位，也能夠理解作者想要表達的意境。

此外，使用「暴風」作為題材也很好，也代表對大自然的一種敬畏之心。
因為，我們人類在大自然底下實在是顯得如此渺小。

----------


## Ghostalker

其实，这首诗里虽然太阳被作为反面形象使用，但其实真正针对的不是太阳，而是那个“撒谎的人”。

重点往往不在于二元对立，而在于被缝合的二元对立。比如我们可以选择抗旱或者不抗旱，但是现实中往往事情并没有这么简单。现实中的二选一往往是被缝合起来的，比如在诗中的例子里，抗旱就和日出被缝合在一起——“由于太阳总是要出来的，而太阳又必然很热，所以干旱跟我没有关系，实在是因为太阳一定会出来，所以你们才不得不忍受旱灾。”然后他再把这个逻辑再推回去，就变成了“你实在不想旱灾，那除非太阳不出来，但是你能接受一直活在黑暗里吗？”

这种缝合是一种怀有恶意的谎言，我们经常能见到这样的人，尤其是在电视上和职场里最多。甚至时间长了，有时候自己也会被绕进去，不知不觉就信了这一套鬼话。但是一旦认清它的真面目，便能知道也不过是狐假虎威罢了。对付这种谎言根本用不着避开太阳，只一顿暴雨足矣。

----------


## Lin

我明白您所說的，很遺憾有些事物是包裝的如此精美，有時甚至都開始懷疑自己的認知見解是否錯了？
但百密總有一疏，沒有完美的謊言，我想可能只有用心去看，才能發現其真相與破綻吧？

----------


## Ghostalker

其实只要掌握了一些相关的知识，倒也有识破它的诀窍的。所以我其实并不是太会怀疑自己的判断，不过对于许多还没有掌握这种技巧的人来说，要完全分辨应该是很困难，或者至少是会觉得很劳累的吧。

哲学上有一些“无限反思”的手段，在解决这种问题的时候还挺有用的。

----------


## Lin

我明白了！對我來說，就相信直覺吧！

此外，感謝您分享的哲學訊息。

----------

